# My other hobby



## gary27 (Jun 2, 2009)

Grafted Nules Clementine


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 2, 2009)

Is it a tangerine? That's awesome. You did the grafting and now it growing? What root stock did you use?

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice graft Gary. Congratulations.


----------



## gary27 (Jun 3, 2009)

I used Flying Dragon rootstock. I also like to use Poncirus Trifoliate, as it is a very good rootstock for Louisiana. It is a Tangerine or Mandarin.


----------



## Gulf Coast (Jun 11, 2009)

Very nice.. I see to have been born with a brown thumb.. BUt my 9 year old.. I think she has the gift of her Great Grandma's Green thumb.. she can drop a seed anywhere and that sucker will jump up she can mix and move plants and they live.. I just let her take care of my plants.. lol.. I point and click her that way I dont have to touch it and kill it with my brown thumb..  

Nice work Gary


----------



## terryo (Jun 12, 2009)

That's great Gary. Have you tried grafting different fruits together. I have a plum, nectarine, peach, and apricot "tree". Last year was the first year it produced fruit...I got 6 peaches...the rest of the flowers fell off. I cut it all down last fall....bad move...so this year it is fuller, but no fruit.


----------



## gary27 (Jun 12, 2009)

I have never grafted stone fruits, they require a lot of spraying here because of the humidity. I did graft some pears this year. I do have a potted tree that i'm going to do multiple citrus grafts on, and I want to graft some different varieties on a young jujube tree and persimmon tree in a year or two.


----------

